# Will my runt catch up?



## codycook (Nov 3, 2013)

We just bought a solid black german Shepard from a lady and she said she was vet checked had been wormed and had her first set of shots. I look at pictures of other 9 week old german Shepard pups and she's tiny compared to them. Will she always be small or will she catch up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

First, it's shepHERD - GSDs are a herding breed.  Puppies grow at different rates, so it's difficult to predict how big she'll ultimately get. For example, my boy Keefer was 7 pounds less at 6 months old than his half sister Dena was at the same age, but as adults he ended up outweighing her by nearly 10 pounds, so that difference was made up and more as he matured. 

The best way to guess her adult size is to look at the parents. There is a 22 pound range from the high and low end of the breed standard for an adult female, so I wouldn't be worried if she's not as big as some of the other puppies you've seen. Do you know how she compared to her littermates?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

A friend of mine got a black GSD a few months ago and his pup looked to be smaller than his litter mates by quite a bit. When I saw him yesterday,( it had been a few weeks) he looks like he has caught up.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> First, it's shepHERD - GSDs are a herding breed.  Puppies grow at different rates, so it's difficult to predict how big she'll ultimately get. For example, my boy Keefer was 7 pounds less at 6 months old than his half sister Dena was at the same age, but as adults he ended up outweighing her by nearly 10 pounds, so that difference was made up and more as he matured.
> 
> The best way to guess her adult size is to look at the parents. There is a 22 pound range from the high and low end of the breed standard for an adult female, so I wouldn't be worried if she's not as big as some of the other puppies you've seen. Do you know how she compared to her littermates?


^ This.

My pup was actually one of the bigger pups in her litter and yet she is I believe the smallest at 2.5 years. She is only 62lbs and 23'. All pups grow at different rates.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva: 7 wks. 4.8 lbs. Round worms, giardia, puppy pyoderma...










Ziva at 7 mo. 56 lbs...















Try to relax...I'm guessing your pup will catch up. They are all different, just like human babies. It's genetics mostly. Love her and she will grow


----------

